# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  Infinity-Box 22 Dec: "MModule" v4.13:Vodafone,Airtel,ACE,ZTE,Avvio new Models added

## seffari

*22 Dec 2011: "MModule" v4.13:*  
.Vodafone-252 model supported 
.Airtel-Pacetel-Cordless-L900 model under test 
.Ace-Mobilie-Mini model under test 
.ZTE-R235 16Mb flash chip zise variant supported 
.Avvio-930A model supported (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing) 
.T-Mobile-Affinity model included in list 
.Bird-F527 model supported 
.Philips-F322 model included in list 
.Philips-X223 model included in list 
.MyPhone-Q88-Duo model included in list 
.Alcatel-363 operations improved 
.Motorola-WX260 operations improved 
.security area repair improved (37 new firmwares supported) 
.firmware database updated  *Infinity-Box 7 (seven) years (2005 - 2011) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation for Infinity-Box users
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## memeti

متشكر اخي

----------


## alaa elarif

يارك الله قيك

----------

